# Just came back from the Periphery/Winds Of Plague/Fear Factory show



## Metalus (Mar 31, 2010)

I went to the show with a few friends, the gf and I met up and hung out with MorbidTravis 

Everything everyone has been saying about Periphery's live show is true. Their tone is AMAZING live, they play ridiculously tight, and Spencer hits EVERY note. It was fucking awesome. I was also told of some of the "secrets" that are on the album and all im gonna say is, YOU WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED 

After their performance i spent some time talking to the band at the merch booth. All of them are really cool down to Earth dudes. Its refreshing to meet people in bands that aren't total douchefucks. I hate it when people in bands get their egos inflated and start acting like rock star assholes. These douchebags forget that the reason they are where they are is because of fans like us that care enough to come out, support, and buy merch and all that.

I would write a review about the rest of the show but i need to go to sleep. Gotta wake up for a flight home tomorrow . 

P.S. Renzo! where were you bro!?!?! I was looking for you during the show. We're u wearing a Dream Theater shirt by any chance?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 31, 2010)

The keyboardist from winds of plague is pretty hot.


----------



## Bigsexy8832 (Mar 31, 2010)

nice im going to see them monday, thats when there in town at the aggie,
should be good, too bad Kristen left though, I heard Alana is pretty nice though


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 31, 2010)

ya, she wasnt a bitch to my suprise, and although the singer looks like a major douchebag he's really nice.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Mar 31, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> ya, she wasnt a bitch to my suprise, and although the singer looks like a major douchebag he's really nice.



yea hes pretty tight, and the new keyboardist is hot like u said.
i wished i wouldve gone


----------



## renzoip (Mar 31, 2010)

Metalus said:


> IP.S. Renzo! where were you bro!?!?! I was looking for you during the show. We're u wearing a Dream Theater shirt by any chance?



Dude!!! Yes, I was wearing a DT shirt!!! You should have come up and say hi. I didn't see you or Travisor your Gf anywhere. I was hanging around the front left side of the stage with a couple of friends. Dude, we should all get together in the near future to jam!! 

Also, did you guys get good pics?? I took some but I'm no pro so they are ok. I'll post them later on.


----------



## renzoip (Mar 31, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> The keyboardist from winds of plague is pretty hot.



YES!!!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 31, 2010)

i think there was someone else there from ss, im not too sure. but im pretty positive i saw a few guys from Obituary there.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 31, 2010)

Next time someone see's travis, slap him for me


----------



## george galatis (Mar 31, 2010)

only usa? -_- fakmi


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 31, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Next time someone see's travis, slap him for me



lol whys that?


----------



## Metalus (Apr 3, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> The keyboardist from winds of plague is pretty hot.



YES 



MorbidTravis said:


> ya, she wasnt a bitch to my suprise, and although the singer looks like a major douchebag he's really nice.



Yeah he seems to have that muscle bound meathead douche look but hes actually a pretty cool dude 



renzoip said:


> Dude!!! Yes, I was wearing a DT shirt!!! You should have come up and say hi. I didn't see you or Travisor your Gf anywhere. I was hanging around the front left side of the stage with a couple of friends. Dude, we should all get together in the near future to jam!!
> 
> Also, did you guys get good pics?? I took some but I'm no pro so they are ok. I'll post them later on.



My bad man I wasnt sure it was you. Ive had moments in the past where ive come up to people i thought i recognized but it turned out not to be them. I hate awkward moments 

We should get together at the GC Hallandale so we can play on that sexy BFR 7, Ibby Universe and Travis' RC7X if he joins us 

As far as pics go i only took pics with some of the bands that was pretty much it


----------



## lilpendragon (May 3, 2010)

They were awesome, I saw Periphery at a show here in Evansville IN (imagine three guitarists with low tuned seven strings). They played with Darkest Hour and a few local bands. Really awesome guys, we talked to them for awhile and when Darkest Hour came on we had to save one of their guitarists from the mosh pit when he got knocked down. Darkest Hour guys were awesome too, we talked to them for a good ten minutes and they signed all of our stuff. Best show ever and it's great to have the chance to actually talk to the bands.


----------



## Daken1134 (May 3, 2010)

ya i saw them a few weeks ago at teh house of blues with fear factory and they were amazing. i couldnt believe how amazing they were tightest band ive ever seen by far. they all came down to the merch booth as soon as the next band started everyone bailed but me and the guys i came with. they are badasses me and alex talked for a good half an hour about guitars and the customs they are all getting  misha was pretty damn funny as well. they are all shorter than i expected though.


----------



## wlfers (May 8, 2010)

Metalus said:


> These douchebags forget that the reason they are where they are is because of fans like us that care enough to come out, support, and buy merch and all that.



Cough the faceless (With the exception of the singer and drummer)... Anyway I'll be getting a chance to see/play with fear factory next week (california metal fest) and I would have liked to see periphery put on the bill though I can't say I'm fond of their new singer. But I haven't given it really a chance yet so..


----------

